# Peeling coating on exterior door



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you 100% sure it's a metal door, if so I've never seen a metal door with any kind of coating on it like that.
Looks more like someone tryed to use poly on it. Which would never work out.
Is this door in direct sun, if so it really needs to be painted a light color or it will ruin the door.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

They do make textured steel but most textured doors are fiberglass.

Sand it down and re-paint/stain.


----------



## Mbphillis (Aug 26, 2016)

I realize this is an older post but I was hoping you could let me know how you made out. I have the same finish on my steel door and it is doing the same thing. How did you remove the peeling topcoat and what did you use to replace it? Has it held up?


----------

